# help for noob with saa7134 card

## gir_doom

I am unable to even watch TV. I followed this  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134 but I think I did something wrong. I am unable to detect any channels with tvtime.

Here is output of dmesg

```
Linux video capture interface: v1.00

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

saa7130[0]: found at 0000:01:07.0, rev: 1, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec004000

saa7130[0]: subsystem: 1131:0000, board: Sabrent SBT-TVFM (saa7130) [card=42,autodetected]

saa7130[0]: board init: gpio is 38500

saa7130[0]: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-5)?

 : chip found @ 0xc2 (saa7130[0])

tuner 0-0061: type set to 17 (Philips NTSC_M (MK2))

 : chip found @ 0xc6 (saa7130[0])

saa7130[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7130[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7130[0]: registered device radio0

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-2: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5500
```

I also get alot of:

```
tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set
```

I thought that I set the tuner with 

```
modprobe saa7134 card=42 tuner=17 
```

Here is applicable from 

```
lsmod
```

```
i2c_nforce2             5568  0

tuner                  30856  0

saa7134                97684  0

video_buf              15332  2 bttv,saa7134

v4l2_common             4800  2 bttv,saa7134

v4l1_compat            11652  1 saa7134

i2c_core               15712  6 bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom,i2c_nforce2,tuner,saa7134

ir_common               6756  1 saa7134

videodev                7040  2 bttv,saa7134
```

I know the card works and the cable strength is good, cause I got the card to work on my windows partition.

Thanks for any help,

gir_doom

----------

## immolo

I had a hell of a time with this card myself but I found if I ran tvtime -scan or tvtime -firstrun (check with tvtime --help as it's been awhile since running) after leaving it 30mins or so to complete I had tv fully working, just make sure that tvtime can use rtc ok else you may find everything to be jerky but if you run tvtime from a termainl it will show you this.

Hope this helps

----------

## beandog

Why is your bttv module loading?  You shouldnt even have that enabled unless you have another TV card in your box that uses it.

----------

## gir_doom

So my config. is correct?  How do I stop bttv from loading?

Thanks for the replies. I will try tvtime scan when I get home on lunch (I'm at work).

----------

## Cintra

which kernel version are you using?

I just discovered that vanilla-sources-2.6.15_rc2 shows only a blue screen on tvtime, though sound works ok, whereas after re-emerging version 2.6.14 all was OK again..

mvh

----------

## gir_doom

I am running gentoo-sources-2.6.13.

----------

## gir_doom

Ok,

After a struggle for the ability to stay awake (I'm on hour 24 no sleep) I tried to run tvtime -scan and -firstrun and I get an error when I run tvtime from the Konsole.

Here it is:

```
Running tvtime 1.0.1.

Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /root/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

/root/.tvtime/stationlist.xml: No existing NTSC station list "irstrun".

mixer: Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable.

Thank you for using tvtime.
```

I don't know why it can't open /dev/mixer. I think I set it up correctly. I have an audio cable running from the tuner card to my audio card.

I also noticed that after the driver loads it finds, loads and registers "device video0 [v412]" and then registers "device vbi0" and "device radio0". This card doesn't have the fm radio feature (it might be part of the driver that is loading though) I'm not sure? Also what is device vbi0? I have no idea what this is, could be my inexperience.

Here is from dmesg about vbi0 and radio:

```

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IR

Q 19

saa7130[0]: found at 0000:01:07.0, rev: 1, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec00400

0

saa7130[0]: subsystem: 1131:0000, board: Sabrent SBT-TVFM (saa7130) [card=42,aut

odetected]

saa7130[0]: board init: gpio is 38500

saa7130[0]: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-5)?

 : chip found @ 0xc2 (saa7130[0])

tuner 0-0061: type set to 17 (Philips NTSC_M (MK2))

 : chip found @ 0xc6 (saa7130[0])

saa7130[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7130[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7130[0]: registered device radio0

```

Sorry if I am not the most clear in this post, I really need sleep.

Thanks again,

gir

----------

## Headrush

Are you 100% sure that is the right tuner? Where are you located? 

You can try displaying tv with mplayer to determine if it is a card configuration problem, or a tvtime configuration problem.

----------

## gir_doom

I am just outside of St. Louis in IL. I will try mplayer. Is there another way to find out the tuner other that dmesg? I have the tuner set to 17 per the output of dmesg.

----------

## Headrush

The dmesg output about the tuner can often be wrong. Try tuner=39.

Also make sure tvtime is set for HRC frequencies, not IRC. (Right click to change settings)

----------

## Taki

Wassup.

I have been trying to get my saa7134 (K-world) to work for 2 weeks now. I eventually got it to work with:

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe saa7134 card=11 tuner=8

 

The problem is that a pickup only one station for all channels. When  I use tvtime-scanner,  it picks up each frequency increment as that one station and fills up my station list with that one channel. I get the same result with kdetv.

Lacation: Johannesburg, South Africa

----------

## Headrush

 *Taki wrote:*   

> Wassup.
> 
> I have been trying to get my saa7134 (K-world) to work for 2 weeks now. I eventually got it to work with:
> 
>  *Quote:*   modprobe saa7134 card=11 tuner=8 
> ...

 

Did you try any other card values? These are the kworld ones I see in the documentation:

```
 10 -> Kworld/KuroutoShikou SAA7130-TVPCI

 59 -> Kworld/Tevion V-Stream Xpert TV PVR7134

 63 -> Kworld Xpert TV PVR7134

```

I don't know about tuner values for your area. Do you know the TV signal type: NTSC, PAL, SECAM?

----------

## Taki

South Africa is PAL. PAL-I to be specific.

----------

## Headrush

 *Taki wrote:*   

> South Africa is PAL. PAL-I to be specific.

 

Well, these are the PAL_I tuners listed in the doc:

```
tuner=1 - Philips PAL_I (FI1246 and compatibles)

tuner=7 - Temic PAL_I (4062 FY5)

tuner=18 - Temic PAL_I (4066 FY5)

tuner=20 - Temic PAL_BG (4009 FR5) or PAL_I (4069 FR5)

tuner=25 - LG PAL_I+FM (TAPC-I001D)

tuner=26 - LG PAL_I (TAPC-I701D)

```

So you can try the combinations of the last two posts and see if that helps.

(You'll have to unload and then reload the modules trying each combination)

----------

## Taki

It seem you have a newer kernel than I do. My card listing only goes till 47. kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3. Do a kernel update to your kernel. What kernel are you using?

----------

## Headrush

 *Taki wrote:*   

> It seem you have a newer kernel than I do. My card listing only goes till 47. kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3. Do a kernel update to your kernel. What kernel are you using?

 

The current stable version of gentoo-sources ---> 2.6.14-gentoo-r2

----------

## gir_doom

Ok,

Sorry about the delayed reply, it was a long thanksgiving break. I tried all the tuners that I know of 0-45 and scaned in normal ntsc and ntsc-hrc and no luck. All I get is a blue screen. I think I might try kdetv tomorrow. Any other Ideas? 

Thanks again,

Gir

----------

## gir_doom

Well I decided not to wait. I have kdetv merged and I now have 1 chanel and no sound. I started up kdetv after reseting the tuner to 39 and scaned and it found 133 chanels, which is weird since I only get 0-99 from the cable company. Then I tried to change chanels and all I have is cspn-2 on all of them. I have never used kdetv so I might have done something wrong, but am not sure. At least I am one step further.

Gir

----------

## Taki

Welcome Back. We don't have thanks giving in S.A.

Anyway, I have the same problem with kdetv and tvtime. I think its just a case of mismatched card to tuner numbers. I am gonna upgrade my kernel to 2.6.14-r2 sometime next weak and see if I get differrent results.

----------

## gir_doom

Does the Kernel version realy make that much of a difference? Is there a Kernel Patch that I can load for better support?

----------

## Headrush

 *gir_doom wrote:*   

> Does the Kernel version realy make that much of a difference? Is there a Kernel Patch that I can load for better support?

 

Depends. The newer the kernel version, the newer the saa7134 support in it. Newer versions add support for more cards and tuners. 

So if you have a newer card, it can matter a lot. Plus there are always fixes/improvements, so the newest you can use the better.

----------

## gir_doom

I GOT IT!!

Almost.

After trial and error I have TV. Picture quality is beter than in windows.

The correct options for me:

```
modprobe saa7134 card=4 tuner=39
```

I still have one problem. I have no sound. How do I remedy this? I also tried the above with the oss=1 option with no luck. 

Her is what I get when I run tvtime from a root shell:

```
tvtime

Running tvtime 1.0.1.

Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /root/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

mixer: Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable.
```

I don't know what I did wrong. I didn't set up a mixer in the proccess, should I? I am listening to music on amaroK right now.

----------

## Headrush

Try this:

```
tvtime --mixer=/dev/mixer:line
```

and don't forget to raise the volume in tvtime by using the right-arrow key.

Edit: Another thing, in tvtime menu under "Input configuration" -> "Change video source", try TV (mono only)

----------

## gir_doom

Still no luck. I get the same tvtime error.

----------

## Headrush

If you open up your favorite mixer and adjust the line mixer do you hear the TV?

(you should be able to hear it without running any tv program.)

If not, are you 100% sure your pass-through cable is plugged into right spot on tv card and sound card line input?

----------

## gir_doom

I turned Line in Kmix all the way up and I do here the tv, but it is really faint and sounds more like rhythmic static. If I turn the speaker volume up all the way I can barely make out what is going on (sounds like a DMB video or something), but it is really staticy and quiet.

----------

## gir_doom

Ok, I have been working  on this since I woke up and I am lost. I have video but no sound. I tried tvtime, xawtv, kdetv, zapping, mplayer, and mythtv. The apps that work all have no sound which leads me to beleave that I am having problems with the mixer. Best results for video are on tvtime and xawtv, zapping crashed my machine. I have an audio cable running from the line out of the tv card to the line in of my onboard audio (ALSA) and if I turn up the Line in kmix I hear crappy sound (previously posted). I have tried passing differnt options (all combinations of mixer,mixer1,mixer2,mixer3,lineline1,line2,line3) in /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml. I have tried with & without the oss=1 option for the module. I still recieve the same error when running tvtime from a root shell. I do not have /dev/sound (from reading other posts about saa7134). I tried to load aumix, but it wouldn't load after emerging (all I get is error opening mixer). I don't know what else to do.

I think that I need to get tvtime to the right mixer, but do not know how.

Error from tvtime:

```
#tvtime

Running tvtime 1.0.1.

Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /root/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

[mixer: Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable.

Thank you for using tvtime.

```

[/RANT=complete],

Gir

----------

## Headrush

What is the output of this:

```
ls -l /dev/mixer

ls -l /dev/sound/*

groups
```

as a normal user, not root.

----------

## gir_doom

Output:

```

#ls -l /dev/mixer

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 0 Jul 26 12:12 /dev/mixer
```

Here is the interesting bit. No such file or directory for /dev/sound. I don't know why or how to fix this, but shouldn't it be there. I am listening to music right now, or is /dev/sound a dir for a different mixer?

----------

## Headrush

 *gir_doom wrote:*   

> Output:
> 
> ```
> 
> #ls -l /dev/mixer
> ...

 

The nodes in /dev/sound/ are the OSS emulation nodes. (tvtime uses these)

Either your kernel wasn't compiled with OSS emulation, or your /etc/modules.d/alsa file isn't right.

Please post

```
cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

lsmod

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND

rm /dev/mixer

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

ls -l /dev/mixer
```

----------

## gir_doom

```
# cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.9a ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---
```

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

analog                  9184  0

ns558                   4516  0

gameport               10920  3 analog,ns558

snd_mpu401              5160  0

snd_opl3_lib            8288  0

snd_hwdep               6336  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_cs4231_lib         20096  0

snd_mpu401_uart         5664  1 snd_mpu401

snd_rawmidi            16928  1 snd_mpu401_uart

floppy                 47284  0

pcspkr                  3424  0

rtc                     6676  0

shpchp                 77060  0

pci_hotplug            22372  1 shpchp

parport_pc             32388  1

lp                      8580  0

parport                28168  2 parport_pc,lp

ac                      3524  0

battery                 7716  0

button                  5040  0

fan                     3364  0

thermal                10696  0

processor              19304  1 thermal

forcedeth              14784  0

skge                   29136  0

nvidia_agp              5660  1

i2c_nforce2             5568  0

sg                     26528  0

snd_seq                44336  0

snd_seq_device          6604  3 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           25888  2

snd_ac97_codec         69084  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                69316  3 snd_cs4231_lib,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              18724  4 snd_opl3_lib,snd_cs4231_lib,snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    38904  16 snd_mpu401,snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_cs4231_lib,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7108  3 snd_cs4231_lib,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ntfs                  161072  1

saa6752hs               7884  0

tuner                  30856  0

saa7134                97684  0

video_buf              15332  1 saa7134

v4l2_common             4800  1 saa7134

v4l1_compat            11652  1 saa7134

soundcore               6880  2 snd,saa7134

i2c_core               15712  4 i2c_nforce2,saa6752hs,tuner,saa7134

ir_common               6756  1 saa7134

videodev                7040  1 saa7134

nvidia               3706888  12

agpgart                26192  2 nvidia_agp,nvidia

dm_mirror              16436  0

dm_snapshot            13220  0

dm_mod                 43676  2 dm_mirror,dm_snapshot

sbp2                   18728  0

ohci1394               27444  0

ieee1394               78712  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              10176  0

ohci_hcd               16740  0

uhci_hcd               26832  0

usb_storage            61344  0

usbhid                 36832  0

ehci_hcd               24712  0

usbcore                91196  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd
```

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND

# CONFIG_SND is not set
```

```
me ~ # rm /dev/mixer

me ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]

me ~ # ls -l /dev/mixer

ls: /dev/mixer: No such file or directory
```

Do I need to recompile my kernel?

Thanks Headrush, you have really been helping me alot.

Gir

----------

## Headrush

Are using the alsa-driver package?

If yes, please post

```
emerge alsa-driver -pv
```

----------

## gir_doom

Here is the requested:

```
emerge alsa-driver -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.10 [1.0.9b] 2,143 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.10 [1.0.9b] -doc -oss 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 2,143 kB
```

If I am correct I need to update the driver with USE="oss"?

----------

## Headrush

 *gir_doom wrote:*   

> If I am correct I need to update the driver with USE="oss"?

 

Yup.

----------

## gir_doom

Wierd, I ran USE="oss" emerge -u alsa-driver, and rebooted and I saw snd_oss a couple of times. But when I run emerge alsa-driver -pv I get:

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.10  -doc -oss* 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

The wierd thing is the -oss, shouldn't it be +oss?

Here is the output of lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

saa7134                97684  0

ns558                   4613  1

gameport               10920  1 ns558

snd_mpu401              5559  1

snd_opl3_lib            8384  0

snd_hwdep               6784  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_cs4231_lib         20128  0

snd_mpu401_uart         5664  1 snd_mpu401

snd_rawmidi            18400  1 snd_mpu401_uart

floppy                 47284  0

pcspkr                  3424  0

rtc                     6676  0

shpchp                 77060  0

pci_hotplug            22372  1 shpchp

parport_pc             32388  1

lp                      8580  0

parport                28168  2 parport_pc,lp

ac                      3524  0

battery                 7716  0

button                  5040  0

fan                     3364  0

thermal                10696  0

processor              19304  1 thermal

forcedeth              14784  0

skge                   29136  0

nvidia_agp              5660  1

i2c_nforce2             5568  0

sg                     26528  0

snd_pcm_oss            42240  0

snd_mixer_oss          14528  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           2852  0

snd_seq_oss            28864  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5664  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                44336  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6604  5 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           26012  2

snd_ac97_codec         79584  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            1984  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                69636  4 snd_cs4231_lib,snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              18756  4 snd_opl3_lib,snd_cs4231_lib,snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    43652  21 snd_mpu401,snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_cs4231_lib,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7688  3 snd_cs4231_lib,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ntfs                  161072  1

saa6752hs               7884  0

tuner                  30856  0

video_buf              15332  1 saa7134

v4l2_common             4800  1 saa7134

v4l1_compat            11652  1 saa7134

soundcore               6880  2 saa7134,snd

i2c_core               15712  4 saa7134,i2c_nforce2,saa6752hs,tuner

ir_common               6756  1 saa7134

videodev                7040  1 saa7134

nvidia               3706888  12

agpgart                26192  2 nvidia_agp,nvidia

dm_mirror              16436  0

dm_snapshot            13220  0

dm_mod                 43676  2 dm_mirror,dm_snapshot

sbp2                   18728  0

ohci1394               27444  0

ieee1394               78712  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              10176  0

ohci_hcd               16740  0

uhci_hcd               26832  0

usb_storage            61344  0

usbhid                 36832  0

ehci_hcd               24712  0

usbcore                91196  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd
```

I am not sure if it corrected the oss issue. I still have the same sound problem with the tunner card, but I do not get the error when I run tvtime from a root shell.

----------

## gir_doom

Here is some more???

Output of dmesg after I load the module"

```
ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP Tue Sep 6 18:05:16 EST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1023MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 258032 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x000f75e0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff7640

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: dolvm2 dodmraid root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,800x600-16@60

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2191.381 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 1032428k/1048512k available (2256k kernel code, 15460k reserved, 851k data, 212k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4385.59 BogoMIPS (lpj=2192795)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ stepping 00

Total of 1 processors activated (4385.59 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=0 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1801k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb410, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050408

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] segment is 0

PCI: nForce2 C1 Halt Disconnect fixup

Boot video device is 0000:03:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:08.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: eb000000-ecffffff

  PREFETCH window: 40000000-400fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e9000000-eaffffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-e7ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4200-0x427f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4280-0x42ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5000-0x503f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5500-0x553f has been reserved

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Initializing Cryptographic API

vesafb: unrecognized option mtrr

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV25 Board, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e350

vesafb: pmi: set display start = b00ce395, set palette = b00ce41a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03

vesafb: hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 75 Hz, hf = 68 kHz, clk = 108 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=4800

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 100x37

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xf0880000, using 7500k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

v2.3 : Micro Memory(tm) PCI memory board block driver

MM: desc_per_page = 128

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: ST3160023A, ATA DISK drive

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SONY DVD RW DRU-510A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: CW088D ATAPI CD-R/RW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 >

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.12 loaded.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.03.02

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.03.02

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.03.02

Fusion MPT misc device (ioctl) driver 3.03.02

mptctl: Registered with Fusion MPT base driver

mptctl: /dev/mptctl @ (major,minor=10,220)

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid10 personality registered as nr 9

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  5912.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (5912.000 MB/sec)

raid6: int32x1    906 MB/s

raid6: int32x2   1070 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    785 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    718 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     1855 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     3371 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1710 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    2796 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse1x2 (2796 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered as nr 8

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: faulty personality registered as nr 10

md: md driver 0.90.2 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 3.38

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 16, io mem 0xed083000

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: park 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 17, io mem 0xed087000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCG] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 18, io mem 0xed082000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1299 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [APCM] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[ed084000-ed0847ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cdrom: open failed.

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

cdrom: open failed.

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-1:1.0: 7 ports detected

usb 3-1.1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1.1

ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received outside of bus reset sequence

usb 3-1.2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1.2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1.2

usb 3-1.7: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d8000008c625]

hiddev96: USB HID v1.00 Device [ActionStar ActionStar KVMS] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1.7

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

Adding 2040212k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 12:58:54 PDT 2005

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

saa7130[0]: found at 0000:01:07.0, rev: 1, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec004000

saa7130[0]: subsystem: 1131:0000, board: EMPRESS [card=4,insmod option]

saa7130[0]: board init: gpio is 38500

saa7130[0]: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-5)?

 : chip found @ 0xc2 (saa7130[0])

tuner 0-0061: type set to 39 (LG NTSC (newer TAPC series))

 : chip found @ 0xc6 (saa7130[0])

saa7130[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7130[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7130[0]: registered device radio0

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

NTFS driver 2.1.23 [Flags: R/W MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS-fs error (device hda1): load_system_files(): Volume is dirty.  Mounting read-only.  Run chkdsk and mount in Windows.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50942 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47480

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

pnp: Device 00:0b disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:04.0[A] -> Link [APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

skge addr 0xec000000 irq 20 chip Yukon-Lite rev 9

skge eth0: addr 00:11:d8:7e:43:20

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.35.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:80a7 bound to 0000:00:04.0

skge eth0: enabling interface

skge eth0: disabling interface

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:01:04.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:04.0 disabled

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-2: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5500

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:04.0[A] -> Link [APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

skge addr 0xec000000 irq 20 chip Yukon-Lite rev 9

skge eth0: addr 00:11:d8:7e:43:20

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.35.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:80a7 bound to 0000:00:04.0

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

pnp: Device 00:0b activated.

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

skge eth0: enabling interface

skge eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control tx and rx

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

shpchp: shpc_init : shpc_cap_offset == 0

shpchp: shpc_init : shpc_cap_offset == 0

shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 4x mode

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

input: PC Speaker

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

CS4232 soundcard not found or device busy

CS4232 soundcard not found or device busy

No WaveFront cards found or devices busy

No WaveFront cards found or devices busy

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000

 printing eip:

00000000

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT SMP

Modules linked in: snd_mpu401 snd_opl3_lib snd_hwdep snd_cs4231_lib snd_mpu401_uart snd_rawmidi floppy pcspkr rtc shpchp pci_hotplug parport_pc lp parport ac battery button fan thermal processor forcedeth skge nvidia_agp i2c_nforce2 sg snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc ntfs saa6752hs tuner saa7134 video_buf v4l2_common v4l1_compat soundcore i2c_core ir_common videodev nvidia agpgart dm_mirror dm_snapshot dm_mod sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage usbhid ehci_hcd usbcore

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<00000000>]    Tainted: P      VLI

EFLAGS: 00010286   (2.6.13-kororaa-r1)

EIP is at rest_init+0x4feffd68/0x2d

eax: e91b2400   ebx: 00000000   ecx: f12773f4   edx: f12773f4

esi: e91b2408   edi: f12773f4   ebp: e91b2408   esp: ee0e7dc8

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 20402, threadinfo=ee0e6000 task=ec728540)

Stack: f126d011 e91b2400 b026c3e8 e91b2408 ee0e7dfc 00000000 b026c43a b026c447

       f12773f4 e91b2408 b026bd78 f12773f4 e91b2408 b03bc9d8 b03bc9e0 f1277454

       e91b2488 e91b2408 b03bc8c0 e91b2408 00000000 b026c486 b03bc8c0 00000000

Call Trace:

 [<f126d011>] snd_platform_driver_probe+0x11/0x13 [snd]

 [<b026c3e8>] driver_probe_device+0x3a/0x8c

 [<b026c43a>] __device_attach+0x0/0x10

 [<b026c447>] __device_attach+0xd/0x10

 [<b026bd78>] bus_for_each_drv+0x47/0x6d

 [<b026c486>] device_attach+0x3c/0x52

 [<b026c43a>] __device_attach+0x0/0x10

 [<b026be86>] bus_add_device+0x22/0x7b

 [<b026b329>] device_add+0x9f/0x105

 [<b026b3a0>] device_register+0x11/0x15

 [<b026d5b4>] platform_device_register+0xc3/0x114

 [<f126e479>] snd_generic_device_register+0x68/0x86 [snd]

 [<f126e4cd>] snd_card_set_generic_dev+0xb/0x2c [snd]

 [<f143c107>] snd_mpu401_create+0x107/0x136 [snd_mpu401]

 [<b0256cc0>] compare_pnp_id+0x68/0x7a

 [<f143c1c9>] snd_mpu401_pnp_probe+0x44/0x7b [snd_mpu401]

 [<b0256de9>] pnp_device_probe+0x66/0x85

 [<b026c3e8>] driver_probe_device+0x3a/0x8c

 [<b026c49c>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x38

 [<b026c4c1>] __driver_attach+0x25/0x38

 [<b026bc83>] bus_for_each_dev+0x47/0x6d

 [<b020839d>] kobject_add+0x7a/0x99

 [<b026c4e8>] driver_attach+0x14/0x18

 [<b026c49c>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x38

 [<b026c061>] bus_add_driver+0x54/0x99

 [<b026c818>] driver_register+0x37/0x3a

 [<b0256e8b>] pnp_register_driver+0x2f/0x5a

 [<f13bb131>] alsa_card_mpu401_init+0x39/0x77 [snd_mpu401]

 [<b012ea45>] sys_init_module+0xca/0x1d1

 [<b01027e7>] sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

Code:  Bad EIP value.

 <6>saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

saa7130[0]: found at 0000:01:07.0, rev: 1, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec004000

saa7130[0]: subsystem: 1131:0000, board: EMPRESS [card=4,insmod option]

saa7130[0]: board init: gpio is 38500

 : chip found @ 0xc2 (saa7130[0])

tuner 0-0061: type set to 39 (LG NTSC (newer TAPC series))

 : chip found @ 0xc6 (saa7130[0])

saa7130[0]: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-5)?

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7130[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7130[0]: registered device radio0

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

saa7130[0]: found at 0000:01:07.0, rev: 1, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec004000

saa7130[0]: subsystem: 1131:0000, board: EMPRESS [card=4,insmod option]

saa7130[0]: board init: gpio is 38500

 : chip found @ 0xc2 (saa7130[0])

tuner 0-0061: type set to 39 (LG NTSC (newer TAPC series))

 : chip found @ 0xc6 (saa7130[0])

saa7130[0]: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-5)?

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7130[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7130[0]: registered device radio0

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

saa7130[0]: found at 0000:01:07.0, rev: 1, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec004000

saa7130[0]: subsystem: 1131:0000, board: EMPRESS [card=4,insmod option]

saa7130[0]: board init: gpio is 38500

 : chip found @ 0xc2 (saa7130[0])

tuner 0-0061: type set to 39 (LG NTSC (newer TAPC series))

 : chip found @ 0xc6 (saa7130[0])

saa7130[0]: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-5)?

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7130[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7130[0]: registered device radio0

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

saa7130[0]: found at 0000:01:07.0, rev: 1, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec004000

saa7130[0]: subsystem: 1131:0000, board: EMPRESS [card=4,insmod option]

saa7130[0]: board init: gpio is 38500

 : chip found @ 0xc2 (saa7130[0])

tuner 0-0061: type set to 39 (LG NTSC (newer TAPC series))

 : chip found @ 0xc6 (saa7130[0])

saa7130[0]: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-5)?

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7130[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7130[0]: registered device radio0

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

saa7130[0]: found at 0000:01:07.0, rev: 1, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec004000

saa7130[0]: subsystem: 1131:0000, board: EMPRESS [card=4,insmod option]

saa7130[0]: board init: gpio is 38500

 : chip found @ 0xc2 (saa7130[0])

tuner 0-0061: type set to 39 (LG NTSC (newer TAPC series))

 : chip found @ 0xc6 (saa7130[0])

saa7130[0]: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-5)?

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7130[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7130[0]: registered device radio0

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

saa7130[0]: found at 0000:01:07.0, rev: 1, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec004000

saa7130[0]: subsystem: 1131:0000, board: EMPRESS [card=4,insmod option]

saa7130[0]: board init: gpio is 38500

 : chip found @ 0xc2 (saa7130[0])

tuner 0-0061: type set to 39 (LG NTSC (newer TAPC series))

 : chip found @ 0xc6 (saa7130[0])

saa7130[0]: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-5)?

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7130[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7130[0]: registered device radio0

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

saa7130[0]: found at 0000:01:07.0, rev: 1, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec004000

saa7130[0]: subsystem: 1131:0000, board: EMPRESS [card=4,insmod option]

saa7130[0]: board init: gpio is 38500

 : chip found @ 0xc2 (saa7130[0])

tuner 0-0061: type set to 39 (LG NTSC (newer TAPC series))

 : chip found @ 0xc6 (saa7130[0])

saa7130[0]: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-5)?

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7130[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7130[0]: registered device radio0

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

saa7130[0]: found at 0000:01:07.0, rev: 1, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec004000

saa7130[0]: subsystem: 1131:0000, board: EMPRESS [card=4,insmod option]

saa7130[0]: board init: gpio is 38500

 : chip found @ 0xc2 (saa7130[0])

tuner 0-0061: type set to 39 (LG NTSC (newer TAPC series))

 : chip found @ 0xc6 (saa7130[0])

saa7130[0]: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-5)?

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7130[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7130[0]: registered device radio0

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

saa7130[0]: found at 0000:01:07.0, rev: 1, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec004000

saa7130[0]: subsystem: 1131:0000, board: EMPRESS [card=4,insmod option]

saa7130[0]: board init: gpio is 38500

 : chip found @ 0xc2 (saa7130[0])

tuner 0-0061: type set to 39 (LG NTSC (newer TAPC series))

 : chip found @ 0xc6 (saa7130[0])

saa7130[0]: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-5)?

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

saa7130[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7130[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7130[0]: registered device radio0

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

tuner 0-0063: tuner type not set

```

I have no Idea??

----------

## Headrush

 *gir_doom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The wierd thing is the -oss, shouldn't it be +oss?

 

Nope this shows what would happen if you re-emerged alsa-driver, not what USE flags the current compiled package has.

To add oss permanently, do this:

```
echo "media-sound/alsa-driver oss" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Now when you try emerge alsa-driver it should say +oss

Do you have /dev/mixer now?

What does

```
ls -l /dev/sound/
```

say now?

Just curious, what is this module for: saa6752hs? Do you need it?

----------

## gir_doom

Here is the output of ls -l /dev/sound:

```
total 0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 12 Dec  4 13:37 adsp

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  4 Dec  4 13:37 audio

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  3 Dec  4 13:37 dsp

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  0 Dec  4 13:37 mixer

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  1 Dec  4 13:37 sequencer

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  8 Dec  4 13:37 sequencer2
```

----------

## Headrush

 *gir_doom wrote:*   

> Here is the output of ls -l /dev/sound:
> 
> ```
> total 0
> 
> ...

 

So what output do you get now when you start tvtime?

```
tvtime --mixer=/dev/mixer:line
```

and

```
tvtime --mixer=/dev/mixer:line -i 1
```

----------

## gir_doom

```
 tvtime --mixer=/dev/mixer:line

Running tvtime 1.0.1.

Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /root/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

Thank you for using tvtime.
```

```
# tvtime --mixer=/dev/mixer:line -i 1

Running tvtime 1.0.1.

Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /root/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

Thank you for using tvtime.
```

The staticy sound is quieter durring the later.

----------

## Headrush

 *gir_doom wrote:*   

> The staticy sound is quieter durring the later.

 

Do you hear the TV audio with either though? Forget the static for now.

----------

## gir_doom

I can kinda make out words. If I go to a music station all I really hear is the beat, I can't make out any spacific sounds.

----------

## Headrush

 *gir_doom wrote:*   

> I can kinda make out words. If I go to a music station all I really hear is the beat, I can't make out any spacific sounds.

 

Sounds like you need to mess with your mixer levels. I'll PM you with some info.

----------

## gir_doom

Here is requested from PM.

total 0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 12 Dec  4 20:48 adsp

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  4 Dec  4 20:48 audio

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  3 Dec  4 20:48 dsp

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  0 Dec  4 20:48 mixer

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  1 Dec  4 20:48 sequencer

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  8 Dec  4 20:48 sequencer2

----------

## Headrush

 *gir_doom wrote:*   

> Here is requested from PM.
> 
> total 0
> 
> crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 12 Dec  4 20:48 adsp
> ...

 

Ooops. Sorry, need this.

```
rmmod saa7134

modprobe saa7134 oss=1

ls -l /dev/sound
```

I'm hoping you get the extra mixer device for the saa7134 card and then we can bypass using the linein.

----------

## gir_doom

It is the same, I also tried it as a user and cot the same permissions as below.

```
total 0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 12 Dec  4 21:40 adsp

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  4 Dec  4 21:40 audio

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  3 Dec  4 21:40 dsp

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  0 Dec  4 21:40 mixer

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  1 Dec  4 21:40 sequencer

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  8 Dec  4 21:40 sequencer2
```

----------

## Headrush

The only other thing is to play with the mixers until things get better. 

I can't speak specifically for your sound card, but with mine, several mixers sliders often worked in a cummulative way. So it was trial and error to get everything working the way I wanted. Probably best not to raise the volume to 100% for any of the sliders, it tends to cause distortion.

The audio from the saa7134 is always a little quieter than other sounds. There is also an option in tvtime in the input configuration section to enable an audio boost. Mine is set to the highest value.

----------

## jakep_82

I have a different card (saa7134 card=3 tuner=39) but this might work for you.  My card mutes itself after every reboot (not sure why) so I have to run 

```
v4lctl -c /dev/video0 setattr mute off
```

I believe v4lctl is part of the xawtv package.

----------

## Taki

Sorry for my silence, been gone on hols.

I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.14-r4 and my tv card works now (card=59 tuner=12). I fixed the dound by following the alsa howto on the gentoo wiki.

Thanks a lot gentleman.

----------

## gir_doom

I ended up trading someone for a an 878 chipset card. It was great, I installed the card and coldplug or hotplug (I can't remember which) loaded bttv with all the right options. It took me like 5 minutes to get it installed and working. So I didn't end up fixing the problem, but I have tv now.

----------

## Headrush

 *gir_doom wrote:*   

> I ended up trading someone for a an 878 chipset card. It was great, I installed the card and coldplug or hotplug (I can't remember which) loaded bttv with all the right options. It took me like 5 minutes to get it installed and working. So I didn't end up fixing the problem, but I have tv now.

 

That's too bad  :Wink: 

I found my saa7134 card had a better picture than my old bt878 based card, but probably not enough to bother most people, I guess I am an elitist   :Laughing: 

It would have been nice to find out what the problem was, but we'll just not give Linux a bad reputation and never mention that we couldn't find the problem and vow never to speak of it again.  :Laughing: 

----------

## beandog

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> I found my saa7134 card had a better picture than my old bt878 based card, but probably not enough to bother most people, I guess I am an elitist  

 

Ditto.  The picture is much nicer.  Sound, too.

 *Quote:*   

> It would have been nice to find out what the problem was, but we'll just not give Linux a bad reputation and never mention that we couldn't find the problem and vow never to speak of it again. 

 

It's not too surprising, really ... there are just a lot of cards out there, and they are hard to detect. :T

----------

